# 18 months barks at strangers on walks



## s20055 (Sep 10, 2015)

Reassure him when he barks at strangers...it's not necessarily a bad thing. If they seem like nice normal people and are willing to help you with socializing him better, ask them to approach and pet him as well.

When he "boofs", it's because he's uncertain...not because he's aggressive. He's just probing for a response. Pet him, reassure him and he'll adjust positively.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you. Thats what we've been doing and its good to have reassurance that our instincts are OK.
I have trawled the forums, some people say ignore fearful behaviour so you don't let your dog think that there *is* something to be scared of?
I guess I also go worried that because the reaction of the people he 'boofs' at is generally to move away fast and look horrified; if we reassure him, are we reinforcing the 'boofing'?
We are trying to spot people coming, and call him to us and distract him with 'look at me' and food, but we can't always do this, and the door barking and spookyness to objects (he thinks are scary) isn't something we can predict and plan for.
And its odd that this has just started over the last 7 - 10 days. 
At home, Scotty is still relaxed and himself - loves belly rubs, tug and playing with the cat...
All advice or ideas are gratefully accepted!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Some dogs go through fear phases at about his age. Just keep doing things that increase his confidence. If he spooks at something, ask him to do something he knows well and you know he can do, like a sit or a down, or if he knows tricks ask for those. Also keep a positive tone and keep moving away from the thing he spooked at, "come on lets go". Give treats when he responds to you and focuses on your rather than the item he's fearful of.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you. He has been a bit better today - he let a complete stranger walk past him on the tow path and stroke his head completley unexpectedly as he went past. I think Scott was so surpised that he didn't have time to think about reacting. The guy just walked straight on past and didn't stop. (I guess he was lucky it wasn't earlier in the week of he might have gotten a different reaction!) I called Scott and gave him a treat. I know its only one day, but its good to see him *not* doing the boofing and running away that he has been doing for the last week or so. Hopefully as you suggested mylissyk, it was a little fear phase?


----------



## s20055 (Sep 10, 2015)

HollyB said:


> Thank you. He has been a bit better today - he let a complete stranger walk past him on the tow path and stroke his head completley unexpectedly as he went past. I think Scott was so surpised that he didn't have time to think about reacting. The guy just walked straight on past and didn't stop. (I guess he was lucky it wasn't earlier in the week of he might have gotten a different reaction!) I called Scott and gave him a treat. I know its only one day, but its good to see him *not* doing the boofing and running away that he has been doing for the last week or so. Hopefully as you suggested mylissyk, it was a little fear phase?




People like that are perfect for helping to socialize your dog. The more that happens, the better. Can I ask if you intentionally try to keep him away from strangers, or have you always allowed him to approach and sniff? Maybe pulling him back only if you sense the person doesn't appear to like dogs?


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

We like to give him the opportunity to interact and behave well with strangers, so we don't normally interfere unless we see something specific - like fear in the stranger (of dogs), an infirm or vulnerable person (elders and kids) that he could knock over if the path is narrow, or if we see another dog walker put their dog on a lead - then we do normally call him away and always treat him when he comes to us. Yesterday an elderly couple were on the tow path. Scott trotted past the lady (who was in front by about 15 feet) with his nose on the smells, but then stopped dead to boof at the gentleman, who was wearing dark glasses (don't know if that was what set Scott off). We apologised and called Scott, and explained he was just unsure. The gentleman agreed to feed Scott a treat (I think he thought we were a bit crazy, offering him cubes of ham from a bag!), and Scott took the food no problem and then everyone went on their way. It was a big, loud Boof at an older person with no warning, and we don't like him doing it. Sometimes he does it when pepople come to the door too, and you'd think there was a vicious snarling slavering beast inside the house from the noises he makes - but sometimes he just doesn't. I guess we're stumped by the onset of this, and also how random it appears to us. If only we could figure out what the trigger is!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

If this goes on more than a week or two I would have your dogs thyroid checked. Some goldens seem to acquire behavior symptoms of hypothyroidism. A low normal in other breeds will produce these symptoms in goldens. So I would have a general vet visit and also the test for hypothyroidism.

https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/health-research/hypothyroidism/


----------

